# New Food Switch Over...



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I recently switched food from Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul to Canidae due to loose stool......since the switch my 10 month old and 4 month old black labs have had much better stool...however ...when on Chicken Soup it was hard to find a loose hair let alone a hand full .....now they are sheading like mad...is this from the food ...or do you think that it is from the weather changing to warmer days and summer temps???? Also my 10 month old is starting to get alot of brown along the sides of his body ...mostly undertones that you see when the sun shines but still enough that you notice it ....again is this from sun bleaching??? or could it be the food ??? experiences ...advice ...suggestions ...??

Thanks


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My year old lab that is outside most of the time is shedding like crazy. His old fur is fading and his new stuff is black as night. I suspect thats your problem with the older one. My 7 month old lab goes through stages of losing too. It's probably just the seaons changing. Get out a good dog brush and a big bag and brush away. If you brush for a while every night for a week i bet all will be normal again.


----------



## kellange123 (May 30, 2007)

My father-in-law has had black labs for a long time. I have always noticed during season changes that they look brown and loose a ton of hair. I agree with what the guy said before. Just brush the dog like crazy.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I have been brushing like crazy thats for sure .....my 10 month old hardly had one hair that used to come loose...now he has atleast four full brush fulls.....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

maybe it's male pattern baldness! I have some experience in that area :lol: Really. I have had labs for 20 plus years and they have always shed regardless of the food I gave them. More in the spring with the coat change but fairly consistant during the balance of the year.


----------

